# 30lb Tom



## hoyt8 (Dec 18, 2006)

unclecbass said:


> I dont doubt it at all. Nothing is possible until its possible, then its the new standard by which others are measured. Lets see this big boy.


This is a family site. :lol:


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Just get it uploaded to your gallery,, that part is pretty self-explainatory,,, someone else with take care of it from there.


----------



## Bucknasty (Nov 5, 2004)

Can't wait for this pic. My friend and I blasted a 26.5 lunker last season and got it on video. His buddy behind him got away and he was alot bigger..had to be pushing 30lb. Its a beast on the video..perhaps this season he'll want to show up and play.


----------



## WalleyeHunter811 (Feb 26, 2007)

My uncle shot one that did just barely tip the 30 mark so i belive because i have seen it that they are out there but i also think they are far and few between. But yeah they are out there


----------



## BUTTERNUT40 (May 14, 2005)

I seen a 31 pounder in Missouri once. It was brought in to the registration station. Made my 23 pounder look like a baby. Biggest turkey that I ever did see.

Congrats on a super tom.


----------



## Big Ches (Mar 22, 2005)

Acts 11:7 said:


> I knew this was going to happen as soon as I decided to try and post a picture. All the nay sayers can say what they want, but the tom was weighed on a scale by a friend of mine from church. They sell lambs for meat by the pound so I feel pretty confident it's accurate. I have tried to upload the pictue twice now from the directions I got from Critter, but there is a pop up that isn't coming through. I'm stuck, so if anyone could be of help to me on the upload it would be appreciated.


Take that stick out of your keester buddy....:lol:


----------



## Bassman Dan (May 26, 2006)

The bird is in his gallery now. Nice looking bird. Congrats


----------



## TheBigEasy (Dec 27, 2004)




----------



## ArrowHawk (Apr 1, 2003)

Congrats
Very Nice Bird


----------



## Acts 11:7 (Mar 28, 2007)

The photo is in the my gallery. I keep getting a message about not being able to post a url until I have made 15 posts? Anyways, sorry about getting uptight, the way you can read things into email is a little funny. My bad.


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

Congrat's on your bird. Very nice!


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

VERY NICE CONGRATS!!!


----------



## CMRM (Jul 31, 2006)

"yay"


----------



## WalleyeHunter811 (Feb 26, 2007)

I would have to say dats a 30 lber if i ever seen one EH


----------



## Bassman Dan (May 26, 2006)

That doesn't look like a 30 pound bird. That looks more like a 29.999 pound bird. 

Seriously though, what is the state record bird. Do they go by weight or score.


----------



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)

What was the size of the beard and spurs?, Im going to start weighing my turkeys i shot instead of putting 20+ it would be nice to know the weight
here this may help state record turkey 32 pounds http://www.dundeesportsmansclub.com/dundee pic/dscinc.world-record-turkey.htmhttp://www.buckfax.com/state_turkey_records.htm


----------



## Foggie68 (Feb 28, 2007)

Nice bird!


----------



## Acts 11:7 (Mar 28, 2007)

Here is the story. This bird and his little buddy came at a dead run for my jake decoy as soon as they came out of the roost. When they got to 15 yards my pal Jeremy and I cut loose. His bird was 23 lbs plus with a 10 3/4 inch beard and one inch spurs. Mine made his look like a dwarf. Mine was 30 lbs on the nose. Had a 10 1/4 inch beard and had 1 3/8 & 1 5/16 inch spurs. It happened at 6:50 am on the 23rd in Mason, MI. This only my second Turkey. The one I shot last year was 25lbs. There is at least one more really big bird there if any one wants to try their luck. The house and land is for sale and this will more than likely be the last time I hunt there.


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

Great bird! Makes waiting to go tommorow even harder!:lol: 

Two years ago my buddy that I was calling for shot a 26lb bird that made my 20lb bird look tiny. His bird was the smallest of the three that came in. The one that stayed furthest from us was much bigger in every aspect. I have no doubt there are 30+ lbers running around.


----------



## Lil' Tanker (Jan 9, 2002)

Do lead sinkers go down a turkeys throat easier or harder then a fishes throat???
   

nice bird


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

Thats nice! Your not going to hear to many stories about double book birds being shot like that, let alone a 30 pounder.


----------



## 2-BIG (Oct 17, 2002)

Dandy bird!


----------



## MichiganHunter1971 (Jan 30, 2007)

I agree that definitly does not look like a 30# tom, But nice bird none the less.


----------



## NBman (Feb 29, 2004)

Very nice bird!!


----------



## Sib (Jan 8, 2003)

Heck, that bird would probably go 34 lbs if it had wings. :lol:


----------



## glnmiller (Jan 7, 2006)

Wow! Tomzilla. That must be a record.


----------



## HUNT4FUN (Jan 10, 2006)

Awesome Bird Congrats To You And Your Bud!


----------



## Citori (Oct 22, 2000)

Turkzilla!


----------



## Muskegon Jim (Oct 8, 2006)

Register that bird with the NWTF and you will be in 2nd place for Michigan in the weight class! Here is a link to there records http://www.nwtf.org/all_about_turkeys/turkey_records.php

By the way that monsters head look like it weighed 10 lbs alone. CONGRADS!


----------



## fishnfeathers (Jan 6, 2004)

That's big!:SHOCKED: Glad to see you got the pic posted.


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jul 31, 2001)

Sweet, I'm not a Turkey hunter yet but I know this can be a tough crowd to convince when somebody gets the fish/turkey/deer/bear/elk/pheasant/rabbit/etc of a lifetime.  :lol:  Congratulations!


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

MichiganHunter1971 said:


> I agree that definitly does not look like a 30# tom


So, tell us, what _does_ a 30 lb bird does look like ? 

Nice bird, congrats.


----------



## WalleyeHunter811 (Feb 26, 2007)

As far as i know a 30lb bird looks just like that one in the picture thats posted


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

30 pounds is a big turkey. congrats


wife got a 27 pounder in southren mi. farm country a few yearsago it was huge compared to our 20 pounders up here in northern mi.


----------



## wackmaster (Jun 2, 2006)

Wow look at the head on that thing:yikes: I deff agree that, that is a 30# bird if I have ever seen one:16suspect Congrats on the trophy bird!


----------



## bowman68 (Feb 11, 2007)

Them some nice birds. Try nwtf you will be suprised. I just wanted to tell you guys and gals about my bird from 03' Scored by Steve Sharp in the burger king parking lot in Perry, Thanks Steve. 24.5lbs certifide must be certifide scale for nwtf not a 30 pounder but with 11 13/16 beard and 1 3/4 in spurs he would beat that 30 lb monster from Mason co. No records for me just in the right place at the right time.


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Congrats!

One nice bird!!!



BTW-Naysayers please keep your pie hole shut!

Thanks!


----------



## Luke2411 (Apr 27, 2007)

So, I'm his buddy Jeremy that was with him. We had both our birds weighed at a friend's house on his scales. We hung the birds from the scale and mine came in right under 24lbs. His was right at the 30lb. mark. Believe me, after shooting the birds and carrying them back to the truck, we thought mine was a just a little guy because his was so big. The one he shot last year was 25lbs, and we originally thought that his was about the same size. Apparently, this years was so big, it made mine look little which was just 1lb. smaller than the one he shot last year. Just holding both of them at the same time, you could tell there was a significant difference in weight between mine and his. I'll post a picture in my gallery of my bird and you can tell the difference. Mine actually had a pretty long beard, but I shot off part of it. I didn't have as clean a shot as I would have liked because of the decoy in the way. His decoy got a little punishment from me, as well.


----------



## Luke2411 (Apr 27, 2007)

The pic is up in the gallery.


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

Nice birds, you can see the size difference great, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Luke2411 (Apr 27, 2007)

Thanks for posting the pic. Alex is pretty upset he didn't get the bird "officialized." There's another nice one out there, so maybe next year (maybe I'll get it next year ).


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

Those are two very impressive birds. Congratulations guys!


----------



## Luke2411 (Apr 27, 2007)

Thanks everyone. We were both really pleased. This was my first turkey hunt ever and we were done within the first 6 minutes of shooting time. Sometimes God just smiles on you. We were in a great spot. There were about half a dozen hens roosting to the north west of us when we first got in. They came down right before shooting time and dissapeared behind a ridge into the woods. About 5 to 10 minutes later they came out on the other side and I noticed them. As I was telling Alex I saw them, those two toms came over the ridge and saw our jake decoy and made about a 50 yard sprint right at him. The decoy was about 15 yards out and when they reached him, it was over. 

I was worried about my gun. I have a Remington 1100 with a "skeet" barrel. It's not very good outside of about 25 to 30 yards. But, when they get in close like that, it doesn't matter. So, I was glad it all worked out. I just wish we knew what the state records were so we would have gotten his officially weighed and documented. We had no idea it was even close. Now we know and we may never see one like that again. 

I guess that supports the story though that one poster made that there have probably been bigger birds that are just not documented.


----------



## bigmike (Oct 21, 2004)

great job


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Congrats.

Good looking bird.


----------



## Danatodd99 (Dec 26, 2001)

I'd like to say way to go to all who get one. Period.
A special congrats to those monsters that I've seen here.
Keep up the great work.


----------



## Camo Boy (Aug 20, 2004)

I say photo shopped  

Just kidding, great loooking birds.
Congrats


----------



## Acts 11:7 (Mar 28, 2007)

I probably killed the biggest bird of my life and unfortunately I put a knife to it before I ever got it scored by someone who knows what they're doing. I wont make that mistake again.


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

Great job guys - that's a heckuva 6 minute hunt right there!!!!!


----------



## All_Buizness (Mar 19, 2006)

Still waitin for pics Acts. What the hey?


----------

